# WMV-Codec-EINSTELLUNGEN



## Margit_ (1. November 2006)

Liebe Kollegen, 

Ich habe vor kurzem ein superkleines und dennoch sehr qualitatives Video aus dem Netz runtergeladen (2 Minuten / 2MB). 
Der Codec: WMV. 
Jetzt hab ich - dank euch - den Encoder gefunden, und stehe vor dem nächsten Problem: nämlich welche Codeceinstellungen soll ich wählen, damit ich auch so ein kleines und dennoch gutes Video kriege? 

Der Videoinspektor.exe kann mir leider zu dem Codec keine Auskunft geben. 

Ach ja, und noch was ist sehr wichtig: Das Video soll von jedem Computer (der zumindest den Mediaplayer hat) aus spielbar sein (da weiss ich eben nicht, ob ich willkürlich irgendwelche seltsamen Codec-Einstellungen verwenden kann). 

Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand antworten könnte. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Danke, 

Margit


----------



## 27b-6 (2. November 2006)

Moin erstmal!
Eine Supereinstellung für alle Filme gibt es leider nicht. Wichtige Faktoren sind Bildgröße, Bildinhalt, Framerate.
Vor allem Bildinhalt ist ausschlaggebend. Hat Du ein Video mit vornehmlich grafischen Element empfiehlt sich eine Qualitätsbasierte variable Bitrate (VBR), bei gefilmten Material 
kommt es darauf an ob der Inhalt farblich homogen ist, Kamerafahrten, Schwenks, Detailreich oder nicht, viel Bewegung, usw. hier empfiehlt sich meistens eine VBR die eine max. Bitrate hat.
Leider mußt Du wahrscheinlich mit den verschiedenen Bitraten solange experimentieren bis Du einen für dich akzeptablen Kompromiss zwischen Bildqualität und Dateigröße erlangst.

WMVs laufen in der Version 7 auf jedem XP-Rechner.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

P.S.: Mit ein paar mehr Infos könnte ich Dir evtl. auch eine detaillierte Antwort geben.


----------



## Margit_ (3. November 2006)

Hallo 27b-6!

Danke für deine Antwort! ...und die Bereitschaft mir weiterzuhelfen! das wäre echt sehr lieb.

Ich hab dieses Video mit dem WMV-Codec als Mailanhang geschickt bekommen, ist dieses hier: 
http://lustich.de/lustich/videodb-videos-70-76.html
[Download tunnel-russland.wmv (1,9 mb)]
(übrigens auch "nett" anzusehen, beachte besonders den Bus, LOL)

Naja, jedenfalls habe ich an mein auf meiner Webseite gestelltest Video gedacht, das auch nicht viel qualitativer ist, aber (mit DivX) bei 2 Minuten nicht 2 MB braucht sondern 20 MB ().

Als mir dann auch noch Freunde, die mein Video downgeloaded haben berichtet haben ,dass sie das Video nicht öffnen konnten (was am DivX-Codec liegt, nehm ich an), habe ich mir gedacht, ich muss das gleiche Video unbedingt nochmal als .WMV-file rechnen, und hab dann auch eine annehmbare Dateigrösse.

Die Qualität ist eigentlich nicht wirklich so detailliert wichtig, so wie in diesem tunnel-Video würde perfekt reichen.

Jetzt krieg ich aber mit den Einstellungen nicht diese kleine Grösse zusammen, und ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich einstellen kann, so dass eben möglichst jeder auf jedem Computer das problemlos ansehen kann.
(Ich hab z.B. auch den WMV-Encoder der 9er-Reihe, danke, dass du das auch noch erwähnt hast: Das wird demnach auch zum Problemn, oder? Also, ich sollte mir den 7er donwloaden. Gibts den noch zum Download?)

Ok, Fragen über Fragen,
vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus 27b-6,

Liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## 27b-6 (3. November 2006)

Moin!
Also erstmal stimmt mit diesem Video etwas nicht, es stoppt bei 0:09, die Zeitleiste läuft aber weiter bis 1:23; - konnte es auch nicht analysieren.

Wie ich bereits sagte, wenn Bildinhalt relativ gleichbleibt - und hier ist bis auf die Autos alles gleich - kann man die Datei auch klein machen. Erst recht bei dieser "miesen" Qualität

Das deine Freunde das Video nicht sehen konnten liegt natürlich daran, dasa sie höchstwahrscheinlich keinen DivX-Codec installiert hatten. Daher ist die Ausgabe in WMV mehr als sinnvoll. Und die 7er-Version ist auf jedem XP-Rechner schon drauf. Version 7 bezieht sich nur auf die Codec-Version und hat mit dem Encoder erstmal nichts zu tun; der kann nämlich auch die 7er ausgeben, mußt Du halt nur auswählen.

Nochmal was zu den Einstellungen, es gibt wie gesagt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau; Du wirst in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen und ein wenig mit der Datenrate experimentieren müssen, solange bis das Ergebnis für Dich stimmt. Auch würde ich mich nicht auf diese 2 MB fixieren, weil wenn Dein Video viel bewegten Inhalt hat, kann man zwar 2min. auf 2 MB kriegen, aber man will ja noch irgendwas erkennen können.

Habe Dir noch 2 Bilder angehängt die Dir hoffentlich ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir noch ein frohes Schaffen und Rumexperimentieren, sowie ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Margit_ (5. November 2006)

Lieber 27b-6,

Vielen Dank für deine nochmalige Antwort!
Und auch besonders für die Beispielbilder (wirklich sehr nett, dass du das gemacht und reingestellt hast!)

Ich habs mit den (fast) gleichen Einstellung rendern lassen (eine Einstellung hab ich nicht genau durchschaut, wie man sie ändern kann), Naja, das Video (10 Minuten hat jetzt wirklich nur noch 20 MB / (das DIVX hatte 170), und die Qualität - da hattest du recht, ist wirklich ziemlich schlecht.

Ich finde das ist beim Tunnel-Video nicht so,....hm....aber vielleicht täusche ich mich.

Welchen Codec würdest du denn wählen, um ein 10 Minuten Video möglichst klein und gut und für alle Computer lesbar auf die Homepage zu stellen?

Oder würdest du dich eh auch mit den Einstellungen von WMV spielen?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## 27b-6 (6. November 2006)

Moin!

Wie gesagt, das hängt von Bildinhalt ab; der "Russentunnel" hatte fast nur unbewegte Grauwerte, also mußte der Encoder außer den vorbeihuschenden Autos relativ wenig Informationen verarbeiten.
Wie ich auch bereits sagte, gibt es nicht DIE Zaubereinstellung. Ich muß auch jedesmal neu schauen und ausprobieren welche Einstellungen die idealen sind. Meistens nutze ich qualitätsbasierte variable Bitraten, d.h. Der Encoder wählt automatisch die Mindestbitrate um eine maximale Qualität zu erreichen. Da ich meistens Videos mit ausschließlich graphischen Elementen bearbeite bekomme ich im Schnitt eine Datenrate von 800 Kbytes (bei 25 fps und einer Voll-PAL-Auflösung); die Dateien werden bei 2 min. gerne mal 15 MB groß, ist allerdings auch nicht für's Internet gedacht. Sobald aber Partikel-Effekte vorkommen steigt die Datenrate extrem an (bis 32.000 Kbits), also viel zu hoch um sie sauber abzuspielen; dann verwende ich konstante Bitraten (CBR) bis max. 8000 Kbytes. 

Ansonsten könnte ich Dir wenn Du mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden bist weiterhin empfehlen:
Datenrate erhöhen und/oder Ausgabegröße ändern und/oder Bildfrequenz (fps bzw. F/s) runtersetzen.
...und solange mit den Werten rumspielen bis die Qualität und Dateigröße für Dich einen zufriedenstellenden Kompromiss eingehen, tut mir leid, aber da wirst Du leider wie wir alle nicht drumrumkommen, weil nur Du bestimmen kannst wie hoch deine Ansprüche sein sollen, das kann Dir keiner abnehmen. Für z.B. ist die Qualiät des "Russentunnel" hanebüchend, unter aller Sau, völlig inakzeptabel; jemand anderes sagt da:"Dat reischt vollkommen aus".

Wie Du siehst alles nicht so einfach. Wenn ich wüßte wie Dein Filmmaterial aussieht, könnte ich spezieller antworten.
Vielleicht stellst Du's mal ins Netz oder schickst es mir per eMail oder erläuterst kurz den Inhalt (Bewegung, Farbigkeit, etc.)

So, jetzt ist genug gequatscht! Lassen wir den Worten nun Taten folgen


----------



## Margit_ (14. November 2006)

Hallo 27b-6,

Ja, hm,... ich steig da leider irgendwie aus, wenn es um Daten- und Bitraten geht.

Ich habs jetzt mal mit den von dir vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen versucht, und es ist ganz okay, wie ich finde.
Ich werde es auch demnächst auf meine Homepage stellen, und dann wäre es super, wenn du es dir ansehen könntest (und mich höchstwahrscheinlich ganz arg schimpfen wirst, weil die Qualität so schlecht ist... :-(  )

Das Video, das bisher auf meiner Homepage steht, ist jenes riesen DivX mit 170 MB, und wie gesagt, das wird wegen seiner Grösse nur von gaaaanz guten Freunden downlgeloaded.
http://www.defragged.at (--> Downlaod Video defragged)

Liebe Grüße,
und danke für deine Hilfe,

Margit


----------

